

Alternatives to Google mail? - gherlein

Considering not using Google for hosting my mail.  I could host my own server, but don't want to manage my own spam filters (unless tools are better than they were 5 years ago?).  Alternatives?  Would love a web mail solution, but it does not <i>have</i> to have that.
======
skram
This has definitely been posted before and I still suggest
<http://www.fastmail.fm>. They've been around for a while and are always
upgrading and updating their services.

If you want something enterprise-y, I'd suggest Rackspace either hosted
Exchange or their IMAP solution (less expensive).

~~~
jmilkbal
The key is to recognize that when you're getting something for free that you
are not the customer. Fastmail provides a great product at a reasonable price.
Spam protection and support are both top notch.

------
there
i use postini for spam filtering for my company and my hosted e-mail
customers. postini acts as a proxy (you set them as your MX records, they
forward legitimate mail to your SMTP server, and users can view their
quarantined queues on postini's website). unfortunately, they were bought by
google some years back and the false-positive rates for even medium-level
filtering have gone up quite a bit, so you have to constantly check your
quarantine looking for legitimate mail. i wish there were more choices in the
outsourced spam filtering market.

------
saiko-chriskun
<http://shortmail.me> // <http://shortmail.com>

